# Door dash ratings



## superman659 (Sep 27, 2016)

I have over 9k rides with lyft and a 5.00 rating. I just started DD 5 days ago, 50 rides and already down to a 3.88. It says anybody less than 4.20 can be deactivated. Should I be worried? when you do DD how long the merchant takes to finish the food is out of the drivers control and Im sure thats why i have low ratings.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

superman659 said:


> I have over 9k rides with lyft and a 5.00 rating. I just started DD 5 days ago, 50 rides and already down to a 3.88. It says anybody less than 4.20 can be deactivated. Should I be worried? when you do DD how long the merchant takes to finish the food is out of the drivers control and Im sure thats why i have low ratings.


I've noticed the same. Although mine's not as low.

With hot bags, getting condiments, and being friendly the 10 seconds the driver meets the customer, there's not much else drivers and do that I know of &#129335;‍♂

The problem with the ratings, is you can't tell what could be improved on... How are drivers supposed to fix something if they don't know what the problem is?


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

52 deliveries and 5* on DD


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Prawn Connery said:


> 52 deliveries and 5* on DD


Nobody rated yet.



superman659 said:


> I have over 9k rides with lyft and a 5.00 rating. I just started DD 5 days ago, 50 rides and already down to a 3.88. It says anybody less than 4.20 can be deactivated. Should I be worried? when you do DD how long the merchant takes to finish the food is out of the drivers control and Im sure thats why i have low ratings.


You get rated for thing outside of your control on doordash like how long it took the resterant took to prepare the food.I got a 4.7 on doordash yet got a 96 percent on uber eats.Uber the food always ready and doordash you have to wait sometimes.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

superman659 said:


> I have over 9k rides with lyft and a 5.00 rating. I just started DD 5 days ago, 50 rides and already down to a 3.88. It says anybody less than 4.20 can be deactivated. Should I be worried? when you do DD how long the merchant takes to finish the food is out of the drivers control and Im sure thats why i have low ratings.


It's based on your last 100 deliveries. I assume you haven't taken 100 yet. When your rating is still the same after 100 deliveries then it's time to worry. Just keep delivering.



Prawn Connery said:


> 52 deliveries and 5* on DD


All the numbers will go down after 100 deliveries, especially customer rating.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm at 5.0 still after my first couple weeks... I dunno what you could be doing to get down rated. I pick stuff up, drop it off... Don't even bother to use the hotbag most of the time because it's annoying and only 5-10 minutes to their place anyway, and I'm still getting all 5s. So you might want to think about what little things you may be screwing up on just so it doesn't stay low as the number of deliveries goes up.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Ballard_Driver said:


> I'm at 5.0 still after my first couple weeks... I dunno what you could be doing to get down rated. I pick stuff up, drop it off... Don't even bother to use the hotbag most of the time because it's annoying and only 5-10 minutes to their place anyway, and I'm still getting all 5s. So you might want to think about what little things you may be screwing up on just so it doesn't stay low as the number of deliveries goes up.


Come back and tell us what your rating are after two months.Most Costermers don't rate so you just doing doordash a couple week probably nobody rated you.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Most people are too busy chowing-down their food to be bothered with rating us delivery folk. That said, i had same problem for a while so my solution was a quick Public Service Announcement during process of delivery. 
(Explain Pass/Fail rating system: DD 'makes us' keep a 4.6.; So its five stars or fired...)

...however conversation obviously is defeated with Contactless-delivery now. In response, if my number gets critically low again i'll use same strategy but will call them before i swipe Picked-up Food in hopes to have talk over phone. Sure, many people do not answer phones, but being pre-food pick-up sometimes worries customers into answering.

My current stats. (_U__se DD as my 3rd Tier Delivery choice, hence min. req'd ratings to be able to earn._)
Avg. Cust. rating: *4.29* (includes red Triangle warning symbol)
Acceptance rate_:_ 43% (includes red Triangle warning symbol)
On-time or Early: 55% (includes red Triangle warning symbol)
433 Deliveries.

*Unfortunately only way pull up you ratings is to have more deliveries & have customers give [5-star] reviews.*


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

superman659 said:


> I have over 9k rides with lyft and a 5.00 rating. I just started DD 5 days ago, 50 rides and already down to a 3.88. It says anybody less than 4.20 can be deactivated. Should I be worried? when you do DD how long the merchant takes to finish the food is out of the drivers control and Im sure thats why i have low ratings.


If the restaurant is taking exceptionally long you can text your customer a quick: "Still waiting on X to prepare your food"

I wouldn't worry to much until you get to 100 deliveries. I don't really do anything on DD, and now it's leave food at door, ring, and run, so even less than before as don't even have to wait for them to answer.

And those places that do take a long time, make note and decline their future orders. Test them once in a while see if they are still taking a long time or if they got their crap together yet.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Just deliver there food no worries .
He they sent me orders that have to go inside a hospital !
And no it will not show the hospital or trip details until i click deliver on my app.
I show up 500 feet away from the hospital and call and test . Come out get your food i will drop it on the sidewalk .
They wont answer or tell me to go have inter...... with myself.
I will not set food inside a hospital i keep the food and click delivered . My dogs love free lunch. 
I have done this 3 times about 2 weeks ago . I Have not left my home in 8 days lol .
Point is im a real jerk not delivering there food my rating is 4.78 idk what the heck your doing to get so low .
But its based of 100 so no worries .


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

"It says anybody less than 4.20 can be deactivated" 4.20? You were high weren't you? Ate some of the food because you had the "munchies" didn't you? Dude, we're all family here, you can tell us......


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> 52 deliveries and 5* on DD


When you reach 99 deliveries quit dd so you can keep your 5* intact.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Why was the other guy's rating dropped to 3.88 after 50, and not mine?


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> Come back and tell us what your rating are after two months.Most Costermers don't rate so you just doing doordash a couple week probably nobody rated you.


Did I say I expect to have a perfect 5.0 for forever? No. I'm sure I'll get some less than 5s. I'm quite sure I have already received some ratings, I just haven't got one less than 5 yet. YET. But I bet my rating will stay pretty darn high.

I still would have to assume that to get really low ratings somebody is screwing up... Are you one of those people that has a 4.65 or 4.72 Uber rating who thinks passengers are just jerks and rate down for no reason? Truth is SOME DO. But I still bounce between 4.95 and 4.98 on Uber, perpetual solid 5.0 on Lyft, even with those pax thrown in the mix... Which means I do things better than lower rated drivers, which is why I have a better rating.

IMO for RS I don't put in shit all of effort. No stupid water or bending over backwards for people. I show up, I pick them up, I drive them where they want to go. I speed moderately, and I blow yellows within reason, but don't do anything TOO crazy driving wise. I usually talk to them if they're not standoffish or quiet. Sometimes it's about controversial stuff I know I shouldn't talk about, and I KNOW I piss people off sometimes, but I won't hold my tongue on issues. I don't get rude, but I will strongly state my opinion. If anything I intentionally don't care about avoiding things that could hurt my rating... And it's STILL that high.

That says to me drivers with low ratings must be REALLY shitty, either because they are inept, or because they don't give a **** and do stuff that pisses pax off on purpose even more than I do!

IMO it must be the same thing here. Doing little stuff that doesn't even occur to me to NOT do, but others are so dumb they screw it up. Do you have orders that you put on their side where stuff gets all messy in the bag? Do you not use a warm bag when it's a LONG trip to deliver? Do you forget their drink every time? Do you break/crack their straws so they don't work? Do you deliver the wrong order to people when you have multiple going? Do you leave it in a STUPID spot by their door (In a puddle of water!), instead of an obviously better spot (On a table on their porch!) that's right there? Do you not follow the instructions for where/how to deliver (To door in apt building, leave at door, etc)? Do you not knock/ring bell when leaving at door?

Those are all things I think should be automatic, because DUH, why would you do it any other way? But maybe they aren't for some people. I don't buy the excuse that people just magically get shit ratings without messing stuff up. That's my experience with RS, and I assume it must be the same for delivery. AKA If you have bad ratings, rethink the little things you might be habitually screwing up.



DriverMark said:


> If the restaurant is taking exceptionally long you can text your customer a quick: "Still waiting on X to prepare your food"
> 
> I wouldn't worry to much until you get to 100 deliveries. I don't really do anything on DD, and now it's leave food at door, ring, and run, so even less than before as don't even have to wait for them to answer.
> 
> And those places that do take a long time, make note and decline their future orders. Test them once in a while see if they are still taking a long time or if they got their crap together yet.


Yeah, I've texted a couple people when the order was waaay behind. Most of the time not needed, but it may save my ass a little when it's their fault. Technically you could BS a little too if you wanted some more slack time. LOL



kingcorey321 said:


> Just deliver there food no worries .
> He they sent me orders that have to go inside a hospital !
> And no it will not show the hospital or trip details until i click deliver on my app.
> I show up 500 feet away from the hospital and call and test . Come out get your food i will drop it on the sidewalk .
> ...


EXACTLY. That's a totally bullshit move, and if I was DD I would fire your ass for doing that shit! And you STILL have a respectable rating. No way you can get way lower than that without screwing things up.

Only way it could be possible is just bad luck that he got a bunch of shit customers right off the bat, and his rating will naturally rise as he does more orders. Bad runs do happen, which is why my Uber rating varies between 4.95 and 4.98. It even hit 4.99 for like a week or two once.

Sometimes you get groupings of bad customers, but that stuff should ebb and flow, if you're constantly low IT IS SOMETHING YOU'RE DOING.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

superman659 said:


> I have over 9k rides with lyft and a 5.00 rating. I just started DD 5 days ago, 50 rides and already down to a 3.88. It says anybody less than 4.20 can be deactivated. Should I be worried? when you do DD how long the merchant takes to finish the food is out of the drivers control and Im sure thats why i have low ratings.


If possible, call customer upon arrival to restaurant for pick up and again once on way. They will likely appreciate the updates and realize you aren't the problem.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> If possible, call customer upon arrival to restaurant for pick up and again once on way. They will likely appreciate the updates and realize you aren't the problem.


you can't be serious...they can see perfectly fine on the map. if I got that many calls/text I would rate your ass a 1


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Did I say I expect to have a perfect 5.0 for forever? No. I'm sure I'll get some less than 5s. I'm quite sure I have already received some ratings, I just haven't got one less than 5 yet. YET. But I bet my rating will stay pretty darn high.
> 
> I still would have to assume that to get really low ratings somebody is screwing up... Are you one of those people that has a 4.65 or 4.72 Uber rating who thinks passengers are just jerks and rate down for no reason? Truth is SOME DO. But I still bounce between 4.95 and 4.98 on Uber, perpetual solid 5.0 on Lyft, even with those pax thrown in the mix... Which means I do things better than lower rated drivers, which is why I have a better rating.
> 
> ...


Was not expecting to read a book after I posted my original comment.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Prawn Connery said:


> Why was the other guy's rating dropped to 3.88 after 50, and not mine?


So much for you guy's theories on ratings only after 100 deliveries. I knew you were full of it anyways

Today Chipotle staff forgot to include a soda in a stapled bag and saw my rating drop soon after. Was 5.00* this afternoon.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

never said you wouldn't be rated. your average doesnt count till you get a hundred. I think you missunderstood. you will never stay at 5 because not everyone rates a perfect.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

No, you guys specifically *did* say that and to quit after 99 deliveries if I wanted to keep a 5* because ratings don't show up until 100 deliveries.

You were wrong and now you're backtracking


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

After rereading this thread there isn't anywhere in that anyone says your rating stays at a 5. Oh my you don't get a trophy. show the quotes....


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> So much for you guy's theories on ratings only after 100 deliveries. I knew you were full of it anyways
> 
> Today Chipotle staff forgot to include a soda in a stapled bag and saw my rating drop soon after. Was 5.00* this afternoon.


That screenshot looks very pixelated &#128567;.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

That should have been in place from day one.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> When you reach 99 deliveries quit dd so you can keep your 5* intact.


Good thing I didn't quit after 99


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> When you reach 99 deliveries quit dd so you can keep your 5* intact.


Good thing I didn't quit after 99.

Lol I have no idea what happened to my stats. Was at like 11% AR 4.87 and took about a week off and all the sudden 100% AR 4.99??


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Just got an email saying that all negative ratings during the protests were deleted due to difficulty blah blah blah.

Explains it. Except the AR thing.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Good thing I didn't quit after 99


----------

